# Pen kits, Best quality?



## bob393 (Dec 6, 2006)

At the top end of the list who do you think produces the highest quality kit? 
Best hardware, best meterials, best fit, that type of thing.
I'm not talking style, that's up to us!


----------



## gerryr (Dec 7, 2006)

For me, I think its a toss-up between Berea and CSUSA.  Both have kits with excellent materials and platings that go together very nicely and both have some that are on the cheesy side.  CSUSA might have the edge because they don't have a kit that is as poorly designed as Berea's Round Top European fountain pen and rollerball.  I don't have enough experience with PSI kits to offer much of an opinion, but their plating options are very limited.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 7, 2006)

The mechanics of PSI kits(from woodturningz) in the parker style refills like the PKMONPAR are fool proof.


----------



## Fangar (Dec 7, 2006)

I have not seen the PSI new top end yet, but CSUSA's Statesman and Gents are the best I have used.  The platings, fit and feel are superior to others.  The Baron's are fine for a lower to middle end kit for me.  PSI stuff has never worked for me.  I don't like their cigars compared to the Berea.  

Fangar


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 7, 2006)

I have very limited experience with anything other than CSUSA mainly because I am very happy with them.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks[]

I had a feeling that it was somthing like PSI, Berea, CSUSA at the top.
I would hope that the Limited Edition Emperor and Statesman would be the best pen "kits" avalable anyware, on price alone! 
I only have experience with PSI 7mm cross kits, slim and euro, now and they seem a little on the how should I say cheesy side. I mean they work well but they just don't feel to mee like a $50 pen when there finished.


----------



## baldysm (Dec 7, 2006)

CSUSA I think has the best over all kits. Berea is 2nd, and PSI is third. I only know of 1 other company from Canada (whose name escapes me right now) that has kits not available elsewhere. I don't have enough experience with the Canadian company to make a comment on. CSUSA is also leading the pack in innovation and new styles.

I get the best support from CSUSA. If you get Berea on a good day, they have good support too. I am not talking about support from resellers here. 

All the companies have kits that just are problematic. The Berea round top Euro is certainly one of them, as is thier  flat top twist pencil. CSUSA has the snap cap fountains and roller ball which are not great. PSI doesnt have 1 that sticks out in my mind as being a particular problem, but I think they have a generally lower quality overall.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />Thanks[]
> 
> I had a feeling that it was somthing like PSI, Berea, CSUSA at the top.



Those are the top three because they are the only three [].  Well, actually, there are a couple of others, but I don't see too many people using them.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldysm_
> <br />I only know of 1 other company from Canada (whose name escapes me right now) that has kits not available elsewhere.



I believe you are referring to Woodchuckers.  IIRC, Woodwrite has some of their own also.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 7, 2006)

Wood Pen Pro in Hawaii also has a few kits that aren't available elsewhere.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



That was acutally a ranking from bottom to top.[)]


----------



## Dario (Dec 7, 2006)

CSUSA for me produces the best kits...pricey but you get what you paid for.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 7, 2006)

I saw a  pen made to resmble a pool cue in scale.
It had slim line guts.even with a titanium kit the components were under $5.00
The pen sold for $125.00.
High end "Kits" don't make high end pens.
The manufacturers should get that through their heads.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 7, 2006)

I would probably agree that CSUSA has the best high end kits. I haven't used any of their twist pens, so I can't talk to those. I have used quite a few of the twist lits from both Berea and PSI and with the exception of the Perfect Fit, I've had many less failures with PSI mechanisms. Only two failures for PSI, and four Berea... and I've turned about twice as many PSI kits as Berea. I'm not saying PSI is the best, just relaying my experience.


----------



## Dario (Dec 7, 2006)

Eagle,

Great and expensive lathes don't prodce great turnings, nor high end fast cars make you drive like race car driver, etc...but they do help you get farther with less restriction on whatever you want to do, same with pen kits.

I bet that if same effort placed on that pen was given to a higher end kit, it would have fetched a lot more.  Just my thought.

It is like some kids that spend a ton of money and time fixing up their Toyota Corolla.  While it is a great car...it can only do so much.  If you spend the same effort on a Toyota Supra...[]


----------



## huntersilver (Dec 7, 2006)

I would say CUSA, except for the fact they don't include
pumps with their fountain pens[:0]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Eagle,
> 
> Great and expensive lathes don't prodce great turnings, nor high end fast cars make you drive like race car driver, etc...but they do help you get farther with less restriction on whatever you want to do, same with pen kits.
> ...


I must disagree.
Most of the HIgh end kits I have seen posted here are mismatched with woods that are much too busy for the kit.
When lined up together you cannot tell who made them and the only distinction is the fittings are all made by the same manufacturer.
I don't make blanks to advertise  for the makler of the component.
Kind of like buying a high end car and having the dealers sticker on the bumper.If they want me to advertise for them they can pay me otherwise leave the sticker off.
Make the buisness ends of the components available to me with having to buy the tacky two toned plated pieces.Kind of like putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmm .... but, eagle .... seems to me in our "What Do You Look Like?" photos (in the Casual Conversation forum) there's a picture of you. If I remember correctly, you're wearing a shirt with a Tommy Hilfiger logo on it, wearing a Porsche baseball cap, standing in front of a lathe with a "OneWay" logo, while holding a chisel saying "Sorby".  I'm gonna go check that picture again just to make certain.  []


----------



## bob393 (Dec 9, 2006)

My whole thought here was of the mechanical quality of the kits. If you pick up a $10 papermate fountain pen with its stamped steel nib you can see and feel its cheep compared to say a $250 or $1500 Pellican or Visconti. I don't care what the quality or rarity of the wood is, or the quality or creativity of the design and workmenship and finish is you can not sell a cheep mechanical component pen for a lot of money. 
PERIOD.


----------

